# Cam and concealment



## Pte. Gagnon (20 Jan 2005)

I'm one of the two new cam and concealment teachers at our corps(aha Lexi you must learn from me!) and I was wondering if there were any other cam teachers and what your way to teach is and what the cadets liked.


----------



## Saorse (20 Jan 2005)

I, personally, am interested in what cam and concealement is.


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (20 Jan 2005)

Cam and concealment is usually taught on FT X's. It is teaching you how to hide youself in the bush, how to use cam paint, what to use as cam...stuff like that. :warstory:


----------



## Blakey (20 Jan 2005)

As an ex Cadet, i used to love going on exercises and playing "silly buggar", field craft was taught in various forms, either by the CI's, Reg Force advisor's, or the NCO's in the Cadet unit.
This is a good starting point, (If you haven't already read it   ;D ). Its the CF Fieldcraft Manual. 
 http://www.army.dnd.ca/ael/pubs/300-009/b-gl-392/009/FP-001/B-GL-392-009-FP-001.PDF


----------



## Saorse (20 Jan 2005)

War games sure are one of those things that boy scouts doesn't have


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (20 Jan 2005)

Ha ha...you said it! Go P.O.W.!!


----------



## Love793 (22 Jan 2005)

Use as much hands on as possible.  Find some pictures of what good cam is, bad cam, and excellent cam. Use pictures of snipers if possible.  There are alot of pics avail, that show some things that will away positions, due to lousy or lazy cam jobs.

Point out the 11 reasons why things are seen.  Emphasize that BLACK is not a colour found in nature.


----------



## AZA-02 (22 Jan 2005)

Yea a hands on aproach is good. Teach them and let them experiment on there on. I use to like it when i was a cadet. And if you play a war game where they have to put there camoflage skills at use tell them  they also have to see the objective, not just hide behind a tree or their face in the dirt behind a bush.

 

Mod Edited for spelling : http://army.ca/forums/threads/21847.0.html read and live by it.


----------



## Jonny Boy (23 Jan 2005)

since i joined my corp it has always been the same person teaching the cam and concealment. i thought to be an instructor you had to be silver star qualified. that is when you have learned how to teach. well that is how it is in my corp anyway.


----------



## Lexi (24 Jan 2005)

Pte. Gagnon said:
			
		

> I'm one of the two new cam and concealment teachers at our corps(aha Lexi you must learn from me!) and I was wondering if there were any other cam teachers and what your way to teach is and what the cadets liked.


It always comes back to me, doesn't it?  :

I suppose that if I were to teach cam and concealment I'd stress the fact that cam and concealment isn't just about painting your face and curling up behind a bush. There are lots of different factors and pointers that could give you away.
I'd probably instruct my cadets where to put which colour on their faces, (dark under eyes, nose ect,) and allow them to go hide in the bush somewhere. I'd let them make mistakes - and then I would correct them. (I always found I learned more when I made mistakes.)
After the lesson I'd play a big round of PoW or other such game, and let my cadets test out what they've learned.  

(Beat that, Gagnon.  8))


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (25 Jan 2005)

...that`s already the plan Spiwak....on May 2-4 we will be playing the best game of PoW ever!!!


----------



## Sgt Tremblay (25 Jan 2005)

I kick ars at Cam and concealment, last year at skill at arms, I got .75 point   :bullet:


----------



## strat0 (25 Jan 2005)

As a former Cadet and member of the Reg Force, I think I can answer this for you.

When I was in the Militia, I was asked to instruct some of the local cadets in the art of patrolling in order to prepare them for a patrolling competition. Part of this was Cam and Concealment. They won the comp.

What I did was to get available films on the subject, write a lesson plan using the fieldcraft manual as a reference to explain all the basics, and I set up a field plan for training.

I gave the lesson, showed the film and asked for any questions.

In the field I demonstrated proper cam and also showed the difference of improper cam.

I then used staff to demonstrate un-cammed in tree lines/bushes and then cammed in tree lines/bushes. You need to show the difference. I also demonstrated bare skin in bushes, sleeves rolled up, etc. Use your imagination.

I then had the students practice camming up and checking them,

Then I had them hide in a bushy field and lined up the staff to see if we could spot them, then we walked through the field to find those we couldn't spot right off the bat. Those that didn't get picked up were rewarded. Make it a competition, they love it.


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Jan 2005)

What is the game P.O.W. i kn0ow what it stands for but how do you play it?


----------



## Ranger (25 Jan 2005)

We don't have a cam and concealment teacher at our corps. The only people who usually do cam and concealment are Skill at Arms. When we go on FTX's and stuff the skills team generally does it for us.


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

Sounds fun, we don't go overboard at our corps, wish we could tho its really challenging and fun


----------



## Lexi (25 Jan 2005)

Pte. Gagnon said:
			
		

> ...that`s already the plan Spiwak....on May 2-4 we will be playing the best game of PoW ever!!!


Then why can't I be a teacher? Eh? Eh?  :crybaby:


----------



## Strike (26 Jan 2005)

Being Air Force I really never got a chance to do cam and concealment.  I was also in Sea Cadets before I joined.  Not much call for c and c when you're on the water.  I am on an Army base now and get to play Army quite a bit.  Got my training in C and C last spring during my basic and advanced SERE (Search Escape Rescue Evasion) course in Winnipeg.  The guys teaching the course did it all almost exactly as stratO described.  They also had a guys dressed up in a gilly (sp?) suit which you can either make yourself or get through anyone who hunts.  I suggest you look it up on the net and see what you find.  It's a good way to get everyone gung-ho about the class.

BTW -- a gilly is just a bunch of scrap material weaved into mesh and usually either worn on the back (to hide you when you are laying down, or to help break up your pattern) or on the hat/helmet.

Big thing with C and C is to break up the sharp angles created by your arms and legs.  Creativity is the key.  Spruce boughs or scraps of green/brown cloth are great.

Good luck and have fun!  C and C is one of the best things about playing Army!  And all this coming from an Air Force person.


----------



## Inch (26 Jan 2005)

Strike said:
			
		

> Got my training in C and C last spring during my basic and advanced SERE (Search Escape Rescue Evasion) course in Winnipeg.



SERE stands for Survival, Escape, Resistance (to Interrogation) and Evasion. At least it did when I did my Basic SERE 3 years ago.


----------



## Strike (26 Jan 2005)

Blah Blah, been a long day.  I stand corrected.


----------



## Inch (26 Jan 2005)

No biggie, glad to have another rotorhead on board. Welcome.


----------



## Farmboy (26 Jan 2005)

> They also had a guys dressed up in a gilly (sp?) suit



 Ghillie


----------



## purple peguin (26 Jan 2005)

i dont think id see him coming my way


----------



## Ranger (26 Jan 2005)

My boyfriend made a ghillie suit...it's really cool.


----------



## purple peguin (26 Jan 2005)

I have a ghillie suit hid in sight in my front yard beside a bush NOT UNDER IT   ;D and my dads friend who is on the ert team** never saw me   8) there really fun to have ! >


----------



## Love793 (27 Jan 2005)

Farm boy,  that's a good one, it shows great pers cam and a example of what awful cam is as well (rifle)


----------



## Farmboy (27 Jan 2005)

> and a example of what awful cam is as well (rifle)



 Really?  I only see a scope, bipod and sling, no rifle  ;D


----------



## Love793 (27 Jan 2005)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> Really?   I only see a scope, bbi podand sling, no rifle   ;D



If you see a scope, bipod andsling what do you think is with it?  The silhouette of the wpn can be easily made out.


----------



## purple peguin (27 Jan 2005)

doesn anyone think it looks like he is wearing a pair of jeans under the ghille suit because it looks like there is somthing blue under his lower right leg?


----------



## condor888000 (27 Jan 2005)

Love793: I have a feeling that farmboy's comment was made in jest...

peguin, looks more like the bottom of a boot to me, you could be right though...


----------



## gt102 (27 Jan 2005)

This picture is both a demonstration of good camo, and bad camo

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v142/gt102/ftx2.jpg

On the left - good
-------------------------
Minimal skin showing
colors that blend in with backround (minus that red cap on the flashlight)
figure is broken up (around head and legs[cant really tell, but I have camo netting on back])

On the right - bad (but still a good WO  ;D)
------------------------
face is completely exposed.
unatural colors, red and yellow hood. White shoes
figure is not broken up


----------



## chrisf (27 Jan 2005)

Good cam can be incredibly effective... I was standing sentry one night at a mid-sized CP complex. We had a small gate in the barbed wire, and I was standing in the spot where we sentries had been standing for the last week... it was around midnight...

I watched some officer leave the CP, go to the portapotties across the street, and come back... because I had watched him walk all of the 10 feet to the portapottie, I didn't bother to challenge him...

As he re-rentered the wire, he started looking around for somthing.. "Now where is that darned sentry?"

I was standing about four feet away, leaning on a tree, all I had on was cadpat and face paint, wasn't even wearing any foiliage, but he still couldn't see me... when I stepped forward and said "Yes sir?" he nearly pooped... goes to show how important movement or lack there of is.

[Edit: I've also got a picture of me in a defensive at the same exercise... I didn't actually realise I was *in* the picture until somone pointed out that the tree was wearing glasses...]


----------



## condor888000 (27 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> This picture is both a demonstration of good camo, and bad camo
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v142/gt102/ftx2.jpg
> 
> ...



Crowe, the bad cams on the left...


----------



## Leviathan (27 Jan 2005)

"I'd probably instruct my cadets where to put which colour on their faces, (dark under eyes, nose ect,) and allow them to go hide in the bush somewhere. I'd let them make mistakes - and then I would correct them. (I always found I learned more when I made mistakes.)"~ Lexis

If I recall properly, you want to do the exact opposite of what nature does to your body in order to break up your outline.
Allow me to explain.

In other words place LIGHTER shades of colour in areas that would be naturally shaded under normal lighting, such as under eyes and nose. 
And darker colour on areas that tend to be lighter under normal lighting conditions, such as cheekbones, forhead etc.


----------



## gt102 (27 Jan 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Crowe, the bad cams on the left...



haha, woops... Ill be fixing that now


----------



## gt102 (27 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> This picture is both a demonstration of good camo, and bad camo
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v142/gt102/ftx2.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Farmboy (28 Jan 2005)

> doesn anyone think it looks like he is wearing a pair of jeans under the ghille suit because it looks like there is somthing blue under his lower right leg?



 What it is, is the cordura patches that are sewn onto the front. After these photos were taken I spray painted the patches in camo and added longer burlap down the sides of my legs so this would not happen again.

 As for the discussions on the face paint - the eyes and mouth area (under nose) are light and high features on your face, cheek bones, nose, chin, forehead should be dark. However break these colours up as well, meaning you can have green running through the brown or black on your face.

 Ah, and the rifle comment, like mentioned, was in jest.


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (29 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> On the right - bad (but still a good WO   ;D)
> ------------------------
> face is completely exposed.
> unatural colors, red and yellow hood. White shoes
> figure is not broken up



Why is she mixing civis with combats...? :-\


----------



## nuttypants (29 Jan 2005)

Just let jordan do all the teaching and learn from him. And u better make may 2-4 fun. P.O.W. ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (29 Jan 2005)

I know how to teach it...I've done it before...I just wanted ideas


----------



## nuttypants (29 Jan 2005)

No you havn't, i dont think they let green stars teach C&C and ive known you since then.


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (30 Jan 2005)

I helped teach it...I wasn't the only teacher...I was like 3 IC lol


----------

